# atacontrol + SATA hot-replaceable drives and FBSD7



## nrml (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a supermicro 1U with hot-swappable drive bays which hold 2 SATA drives that are connected to a PCI highpoint rocket raid card. I need to be able to simulate a failure on HDD1 (drive bay 2) and I've been trying to do it by following the handbook here: [18.4.3] http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/raid.html to no avail.


```
atacontrol detach ata3
 <pull drive out>
 <wait some time>
 <put drive in>
atacontrol attach ata3

 <HDD is recognized and listed in 'list' command>

atacontrol addspare ar0 ata3
```

Now this is when I encounter a "Device Busy" error. In order to recover from this I've tried detaching and attaching to no avail, rebooting just makes atacontrol status ar0 only show disk 1 even though disk 2 (ata3) is listed in atacontrol list. See below for a transcript from the shell, hopefully someone can provide some insight. Also this happens even if a drive fails.


```
atapci0@pci0:1:3:0:    class=0x010400 card=0x00011103 chip=0x00051103 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Triones Technologies Inc. (HighPoint)'
    device     = 'HPT372x UDMA/ATA133 RAID Controller'
    class      = mass storage subclass   = RAID

Feb 26 02:19:00 amnesiac kernel: hptrr: HPT RocketRAID

 controller driver v1.1 (Feb 24 2008 19:59:27)

Feb 26 02:19:00 amnesiac kernel: ar0: 76319MB <HighPoint v2 RocketRAID RAID1> status: READY
```


```
Script started on Fri Feb 26 02:21:01 2009

 amnesiac# atacontrol  list

 ATA channel 0:

     Master:      no device present

     Slave:       no device present

 ATA channel 1:

     Master: acd0 <CD-224E/1.9A> ATA/ATAPI revision 0

     Slave:       no device present

 ATA channel 2:

     Master:  ad4 <ST380817AS/3.42> Serial ATA v1.0

     Slave:       no device present

 ATA channel 3:

     Master:  ad6 <ST380817AS/3.42> Serial ATA v1.0

     Slave:       no device present
 
amnesiac# atacontrol  status  ar0

ar0: ATA RAID1 status: READY

  subdisks:

    0 ad6  ONLINE
 
    1 ad4  ONLINE
 
amnesiac# atacontrol  detach  ata2

amnesiac# tail  -n5  /var/log/messages

 Jan 30 02:19:00 amnesiac savecore: no dumps found
 Jan 30 02:19:39 amnesiac login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
 Jan 30 02:21:38 amnesiac kernel: ar0: WARNING - mirror
 protection lost. RAID1 array in DEGRADED mode
 Jan 30 02:21:38 amnesiac kernel: subdisk4: detached
 Jan 30 02:21:38 amnesiac kernel: ad4: detached

amnesiac# atacontrol  attach  ata2

 Master:  ad4 <ST380817AS/3.42> Serial ATA v1.0

 Slave:       no device present

amnesiac# atacontrol  status  ar0

 ar0: ATA RAID1 status: DEGRADED

 subdisks:

    0 ad6  ONLINE
    1 ---- MISSING

amnesiac# atacontrol  list

 ATA channel 0:

    Master:      no device present
    Slave:       no device present

 ATA channel 1:

    Master: acd0 <CD-224E/1.9A> ATA/ATAPI revision 0
    Slave:       no device present

 ATA channel 2:

    Master:  ad4 <ST380817AS/3.42> Serial ATA v1.0
    Slave:       no device present

 ATA channel 3:

     Master:  ad6 <ST380817AS/3.42> Serial ATA v1.0
     Slave:       no device present

amnesiac# atacontrol  addspare  ar0  ad4
 
atacontrol: ioctl(IOCATARAIDADDSPARE): Device busy

amnesiac# ^Dexit

Script done on Fri Feb 26 02:22:47 2009
```

Thanks all!


----------

